# 12 volt powered buy a battery



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

I want to add some light to my snowblower but as far as i know my briggs does not have any thing to power them so i was thing on getting a power wheels battery but I'm not to shirr on how to go about this so dose any know how to do it?
I want to do something like this guy Ariens snow blower light modification


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

great idea powerwrench. my sunL 70 minicycle has a small 12v battery and weighs next to nothing. i had been thinking about a rechargable light but i can recharge the battery. the model number on the batterysays ritar rt1250 and its made by shenzhen. its a 12v 5ah battery


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> great idea powerwrench. my sunL 70 minicycle has a small 12v battery and weighs next to nothing. i had been thinking about a rechargable light but i can recharge the battery. the model number on the batterysays ritar rt1250 and its made by shenzhen. its a 12v 5ah battery


thats a better battery than what i was thinking but I'm also thinking theres something else that goes between the battery and the on off button like a 12v regulator or some sort of diode or something.


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

ok for the other people who re trying to do the same thing I'm going to be doing this wed site shows you how to run 12v lights from a 12v battery 
Automotive Wiring Tips


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I would suggest using LED lighting for your snow blower if you are using battery power. Conventional type bulbs will draw too much current and drain you battery pretty quickly. If you use an LED lamp there is not need for a relay. I would use an inline fuse for safety purposes located close to the battery. Look at these LED lights 



 



 carl


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I agree with Carl. I replaced every incandescent bulb in my camper trailer with LED, because we are often camping with no power hook-up and the battery drain is tiny compared to what it used to be.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i was thinking of using an led light, a relay, and a switch alng with some type of wrap to keep the battery warm. we would need to make a battery holder also. a plate and hold down for the battery


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

ok ill give a look at them led light and i have an intricate design for a battery box which ill post pics of when I'm done with this project.


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

i gave a look at them led light and there not in the project budget. this project is going to be kind of cheep because i hardly blow snow at night so it would be a ones in a while use but if i end up using the light more than i thought ill switch to led. i have an intricate design for a battery box which ill post pics of when I'm done with this project.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you considered the flashlight off a drill kit and zip ties? 

Sounds tacky, but should be cheap, simple and easy to recharge.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

powerwrench said:


> i gave a look at them led light and there not in the project budget. this project is going to be kind of cheep because i hardly blow snow at night so it would be a ones in a while use but if i end up using the light more than i thought ill switch to led. i have an intricate design for a battery box which ill post pics of when I'm done with this project.


Have a look on eBay for the LED work lights shipping out of China, powerwrench. Much cheaper for the same light. Just about all of them are made in China anyway, you are just taking out the middle man. If you watch for it you can quite often find free shipping too.


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Have you considered the flashlight off a drill kit and zip ties?
> 
> Sounds tacky, but should be cheap, simple and easy to recharge.


lol yeah i have looked at that and i have considered that and if for some reason my plan fails ill probably go with that


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Shryp said:


> Have you considered the flashlight off a drill kit and zip ties?
> 
> Sounds tacky, but should be cheap, simple and easy to recharge.


 i actuall did think of this but i want something i can use for about two hours. if i get started blowing snow at 6am its usually light by 8am. the battery from my sunl 70 looks like the same one on my electric start lawnmower so regardless to where its mounted the weight won't be a problem and using led lights the battery may not need to be recharged after each use


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

powerwrench said:


> i gave a look at them led light and there not in the project budget. this project is going to be kind of cheep because i hardly blow snow at night so it would be a ones in a while use but if i end up using the light more than i thought ill switch to led. i have an intricate design for a battery box which ill post pics of when I'm done with this project.


 If you choose a 10 watt 12 volt LED it is only 11 dollars, you can't buy a incandescent for that much money. 10 watt led will give you the same amount of light output or more than a 55 watt incandescent


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i was thinking of using an led light, a relay, and a switch alng with some type of wrap to keep the battery warm. we would need to make a battery holder also. a plate and hold down for the battery


 no need for a relay with only a 10 watt draw. Just a waste of money. Battery, Fuse, Switch and led light is all you need .


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

CarlB said:


> If you choose a 10 watt 12 volt LED it is only 11 dollars, you can't buy a incandescent for that much money. 10 watt led will give you the same amount of light output or more than a 55 watt incandescent


Thanks for that tidbit Carl. I was worrying about how much light I would get out of a 10 watt LED.


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

so iv decided to go with led lights because there brighter and i figured i shouldn't be cheep.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

You may consider doing something like bicyclist do. 
Google water bottle battery. A rechargeable battery that fits in a water bottle holder.
example at ebay
Also if you are considering Chinese made, DX.com is legit. Expect weeks for delivery however.
DX.com


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well i got to thinking about the light again today so i went on ebay and looked at some 12v led headlights for a harley sportster and honda 250 rebels


----------



## flintmich (Nov 18, 2014)

*Well?*

So what did you guys come up with? 
I'm curious to see the final product and hear how well it works for yas. 
It's been a year now. Did ya finish it or give up?
Did it work? C'mon now, don't leave us hanging like that.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

CarlB said:


> I would suggest using LED lighting for your snow blower if you are using battery power. Conventional type bulbs will draw too much current and drain you battery pretty quickly. If you use an LED lamp there is not need for a relay. I would use an inline fuse for safety purposes located close to the battery. Look at these LED lights
> 
> carl


i just thought i would point out that even if you were to use a conventional light it would really be pointless and a waste to use a relay on a system so small. most of the time relays are used to prevent voltage drop and on a snow blower there would probably be very little to no voltage drop in the less than 10 feet of wiring you would probably use. just have to make sure the switch and wiring is heavy enough to do the job.


----------

